# becoming a sponsor



## switzerrenato (May 31, 2018)

Please advise on how to come to an agreement. We ship worldwide top quality products


----------



## Spongy (May 31, 2018)

what are you trying to sell?


----------



## Yaya (May 31, 2018)

U need to contact the lead vet representative instantly


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 31, 2018)

You selling propane parts and accessories?


----------



## Viduus (May 31, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You selling propane parts and accessories?



I have an old propane stove that uses a different adaptor size then a standard tank. I really hope he is... definitely could use the expertise. Maybe it’s an LP stove? 

Switz, do you sell adaptors? What’s the price for overnighting them? You should use Hank Hill as your spokesman. He knows his stuff and speaks well.


----------



## snake (May 31, 2018)

Yeah, no one saw that coming. :32 (18):

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/27075-sildenafil-or-tadalafil?p=475580#post475580


----------



## snake (May 31, 2018)

"The whole reason why im writing this because i took some kamagra(sildenafil) jelly last night that i carry in my wallet for emergency (in case of intoxication) and the side effect ohhh booy."

Maybe that wasn't the whole reason?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2018)

Got any hotdogs with mustard??


----------



## Seeker (May 31, 2018)

"Top quality" well, that bests legit, and genuine. This guys wins!


----------



## automatondan (May 31, 2018)

switzerrenato said:


> Please advise on how to come to an agreement. We ship worldwide top quality products



I think we already made it 100% clear to you that we are not a sponsered board and have no desire to be.


----------



## automatondan (May 31, 2018)

Ban Hammer time.


----------



## Viduus (May 31, 2018)

Switz, would you consider just participating as a regular member?

Dan, in fairness he did come out and ask first. Everyone else just blasts stuff out there.

2% chance but this is a welcoming group.


----------



## Spongy (May 31, 2018)

I believe there are sponsors, hence this part of the forum.  Sources do not sponsor but we've had precision pinz, manpower, a couple other research companies in the past.  All go through Admin or POB and are approved that way.  All are real companies.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 1, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I believe there are sponsors, hence this part of the forum.  Sources do not sponsor but we've had precision pinz, manpower, a couple other research companies in the past.  All go through Admin or POB and are approved that way.  All are real companies.



correct.  

Really admin, but POB can also do quite a bit

On another note, we get tons of sources trying to push product here and they do not last long.  just an fyi


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 1, 2018)

I respect your being upfront about it however as mentioned this place has no tolerance for shills. 

Follow the process and best luck.


----------



## DNW (Oct 23, 2019)

neizp157 said:


> whats ur products



Jesus dude.  STOP!


----------



## BESTGEAR (Dec 19, 2019)

I do not want to open new thread here, can some one guide me, what i mist to do, to be a sponsor in this section? Why I do not see here any other sponsor thread?
cant find any rules, information or something else. To who i can contacted in PM, to have details what I must to do?


----------



## HGHfair (Jan 19, 2021)

BESTGEAR said:


> I do not want to open new thread here, can some one guide me, what i mist to do, to be a sponsor in this section? Why I do not see here any other sponsor thread?
> cant find any rules, information or something else. To who i can contacted in PM, to have details what I must to do?



Interested in the same question. Didn't get any response for my requiery via contact form and don't see any emails I can write to about advertising/sponsorship. Can somebody give me a hint?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 19, 2021)

HGHfair said:


> Interested in the same question. Didn't get any response for my requiery via contact form and don't see any emails I can write to about advertising/sponsorship. Can somebody give me a hint?
> Thank you in advance.



You not seeing sponsors here should be the hint you need


----------



## HGHfair (Jan 19, 2021)

Well, name of this forum is "UGBodybuilding Advertisers and Sponsors", so thought there might be possibility to buy advertising.

Thank you anyway.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 19, 2021)

HGHfair said:


> Well, name of this forum is "UGBodybuilding Advertisers and Sponsors", so thought there might be possibility to buy advertising.
> 
> Thank you anyway.



What are you selling? Send your email to the contact link at the bottom.


----------



## HGHfair (Jan 20, 2021)

mugzy said:


> What are you selling? Send your email to the contact link at the bottom.


We sell injectable HGH. It is the only kind of products that we sell, that's why we can offer better prices comparing to steroid shops.
I guess you mean "Contact Us". I tried to use it, but didn't get a response for over two weeks. Most likely it doesn't work.


----------

